# "Tough Guides Make It Run Pretty"



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Latest Fishing Report- Sponsored by Texas Marine*
_
*June 1, 2013*_

According to Bay Flats Lodge Nick Dahlman fishing was good Friday despite strong winds from the south at 20-30 mph. We got on a good redfish bite early catching near limits up to 27.5â€³. Trout fishing was a little slower but we managed some nice specks up to 22â€³. Todayâ€™s bait of choice was free-lined croaker. We concentrated on hitting sand spots throughout areas of thick grass in 2-3 ft of sandy green water. Water temps are warming daily and summer patterns are about to be in full effect for the next couple of months. Other notable catches were checked in by BFL Guides TJ Christensen, Harold Dworaczyk, David McClelland, Cooper Hartmann, Nathan Beabout, Steve Boldt, and our newest addition to the lodge, Captain Bryan Steubing.

www.BayFlatsLodge.com
www.TexasMarine.com


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*MORE*

Thanks


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Few More*

Thanks


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*"Trout Action Picked Up"*

*June 2, 2013*

Just in from Bay Flats Lodge Captain Nick Dahlman. With another day of howling 20-35 mph SSE winds Saturday, we have patterned the fish better than the day before. Redfish action was hot early with full limits coming aboard. Most fish were in the 26-28â€³ class. With water levels running almost 2 feet above normal, reds have taken up new locales on leeward shorelines consisting of thick grass with large sand pockets. Trout action picked up greatly today with fish up to 23â€³ slamming our free lined croaker. We found our specks in 3-4 feet of extremely dirty water with a bottom structure mix of mud and shell. Tomorrows forecast is calling for light north winds which will turn our bay waters green and most likely will fire up the trout action we have been waiting for. Get ready! Props also go out to Captain Cooper Hartmann, Steve Boldt and David McClelland part of a 10-boat corporate outing Saturday.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Captain Harold*

Testimonials

Weâ€™d love to hear from you...

Jun 03, 2013 by G. Humphrey
This is our 3rd group trip to BFL. Each trip has been exceptional and the lodge has never let us down on our expectations. From arrival, socializing, dinner, fishin and leaving the lodge you always feel welcomed and at home. The guides especially are on a different level than you normally experience. I get the feeling that they could be part of our group not just as the guide. Personable, well spoken, knowledgable and just "one of the guys". You don't get the feeling that they became guides because se of lack of other options. Their personalities and professionalism could have brought them success in many other fields. That is a rare find in a single guide much less an entire staff.

Jun 03, 2013 by Jon
I had a very nice time at the Lodge. Friendly staff, great service, GREAT food.

Jun 03, 2013 by Josh J.
I wish the weather cooperated this morning, but the amenities/staff/guides are first class as usual. Hope to get a chance to come back down for a longer fishing trip soon.

Jun 02, 2013 by Joseph
Awesome Food! Steve Bolt our guide was awesome! Friendly, funny, knowledable, and helpful!

Jun 01, 2013 by Max
Nick was a fantastic guide... We really liked him and he did a fantastic job!

Jun 01, 2013 by P. Breech
Everything was top notch, the appitizers, dinner, the rooms, to the fishing was excellant!

*Photo of Captain Harold's group on Sunday.*


----------

